# The Nitpicky Grammar/Wording Thread



## cheiney (Aug 5, 2009)

I figured it might be good to discuss some things that have been argued about in the past. Basically you could just ask a question and then others can clarify how something is correctly supposed to be spelled or worded. Here's my question:

When describing the action that the cubies in the LL undergo during PLL, would you say they "permute" or they "permutate"? I saw this before, and apparently they are both listed in various dictionaries. Personally, I think it's "permute", because you don't go around saying "The OLL step orientates the last layer". You potentially could, because it is listed in the dictionary as well. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

what does F2LL stand for?


----------



## Ellis (Aug 5, 2009)

I say permutation of the last layer, but that the PLL 'permutes' the last layer pieces. Any way is fine though since it means the same thing. 


Sa967St said:


> what does F2LL stand for?


When you do the F2L in such a way the it's influencing the LL?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 5, 2009)

First two lower layers could work, but I doubt whoever wrote it was serious, where did you see it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> what does F2LL stand for?


Ta-da! I think this answered it


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2009)

Winter Variation?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> First two lower layers could work, but I doubt whoever wrote it was serious, where did you see it?


an F2LL thread (click on waffle's link)



Ellis said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > what does F2LL stand for?
> ...


but MGLS, VHF2L and ZBF2L also influence the last layer



waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > what does F2LL stand for?
> ...


but they weren't certain.



edit: I think I may have found the answer
can someone translate this?


http://ten10.myweb.hinet.net/f2ll.html said:


> F2LL為Last Layer Control（控制第三層），是利用最後一對F2L來一次解決OLL。由於公式太過繁多，許多沒有實用價值，所以絕大多數人只記27個公式，只適用於最後一對F2L為相連的基本型，且頂面OLL已經歸位了邊塊，在這情況下可以用F2LL來跳過OLL，一次解決F2L第四對Pair與OLL。


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > First two lower layers could work, but I doubt whoever wrote it was serious, where did you see it?
> ...



Ta-da! dammit again


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Ta-da! dammit again


I understand what it is, I just want to know what the letters in "F2LL" stand for.  I can't find it anywhere and no one seems to know for sure.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Ta-da! dammit again
> ...



Dammit. First 2 Layers + Last layer =F2LL? I think so. I'm not sure though...damn this 


http://ten10.myweb.hinet.net/f2ll.html said:


> F2LL為Last Layer Control（控制第三層），是利用最後一對F2L來一次解決OLL。由於公式太過繁多，許多沒有實用價值，所以絕大多數人只記27個公式，只適用於最後一對F2L為相連的基本型，且頂面OLL已經歸位了邊塊，在這情況下可以用F2LL來跳過OLL，一次解決F2L第四對Pair與OLL。


F2LL for the Last Layer Control (control of the third layer), is to use a pair of F2L final solution to an OLL. Since the formula is too many, and many no practical value, so most people remember only 27 formula applies only to the last connected to a pair of F2L for the basic type, and the top surface of the OLL has homing block side, under such circumstances can be used to F2LL Skip OLL, a solution of F2L Fourth Pair with OLL.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 5, 2009)

I once tried to correct this guy from England who would say "orientate the model" instead of "orient the model", but I later discovered his way was fine. I assume the same goes for permutate versus permute.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://ten10.myweb.hinet.net/f2ll.html said:
> 
> 
> > F2LL為Last Layer Control（控制第三層），是利用最後一對F2L來一次解決OLL。由於公式太過繁多，許多沒有實用價值，所以絕大多數人只記27個公式，只適用於最後一對F2L為相連的基本型，且頂面OLL已經歸位了邊塊，在這情況下可以用F2LL來跳過OLL，一次解決F2L第四對Pair與OLL。
> ...


----------



## cheiney (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Wouldn't that be F2LLL? (F2L= First 2 Layers) + (Last Layer= LL)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

cheiney said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I guess it would just be cooler to fuse them into F2LL


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



but the Winter Varation involves orienting the corners while placing the final paired F2L pair in it's slot. If F2LL is a combination of other terms, it would probably be F2L+ COLL


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > cheiney said:
> ...



but COLL orients and permutes this step only orients. assuming that it is meant to complete the LL orientation (in ZZ) while inserting the last pair, I still think f2l+LL=f2ll


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I always interpreted F2LL to mean any technique which solves some aspect of LL during the F2L phase. So not only WV, but also Phasing, VHF2L etc. I don't see why it should only include WV :confused:

While we're at it what does COLL stand for?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> While we're at it what does COLL stand for?



Corner orientation of the Last layer ???:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > While we're at it what does COLL stand for?
> ...



Isn't it "Corners of the Last Layer Without Disturbing the Orientation of the Edges of the Last Layer"?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Well... yes, you're technically right...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 6, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Well... yes, you're technically right...



Haha, CotLLWDtOttEotLL, or CLLWDOELL for short .


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I once tried to correct this guy from England who would say "orientate the model" instead of "orient the model", but I later discovered his way was fine. I assume the same goes for permutate versus permute.



are orientating and permutating correct too? :confused:


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Yup, exactly. We already have EPLL, which is *E*dges *P*ermute *L*ast *L*ayer (does what it says on the tin). You might be forgiven for believing that COLL means Corners Orient Last Layer, but that's called OCLL. The only way it makes any sense to me is C[preserving]OLL or *C*orners [while preserving] *O*rientation of *L*ast *L*ayer [edges] :confused:


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2009)

On the 4x4x4, you sometimes get this situation where for the PLL you just simply do a PLL parity algorithm to solve it. I'm pretty sure it's wrong to say that "I had PLL parity but a PLL skip". (I used to say this all the time). Is there a shorter way of describing this situation?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha and CMLL makes it even better. 

*C*orners of the *INTERUPTION!: Does not preserve the U-layer edges or the M-ring. END OF INTERUPTION!* *L*ast *L*ayer.


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> On the 4x4x4, you sometimes get this situation where for the PLL you just simply do a PLL parity algorithm to solve it. I'm pretty sure it's wrong to say that "I had PLL parity but a PLL skip". (I used to say this all the time). Is there a shorter way of describing this situation?



That's generally what people say. As silly as it is, it just makes sense because we think of PLL as only the cases possible on a 3x3.

I guess "Opposite Edge Swap" would make more sense, but i think PLL skip with PLL parity gets the point across.

You could also say "my PLL was just PLL parity."


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 6, 2009)

I say, "the PLL was just parity."


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

Erm I hope this question makes some sense:

How do you express possession of an object from yourself and another person?

e.g. Let's say Escher and I own a 20x20x20. Do I say something like: "Escher's and my 20x20x20"? fp)

:confused:


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 23, 2009)

I would say that's acceptable. However, something like: "Me and Escher's 20x20," wouldn't work.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

I found out that there are ways around it, if it's not correct, I could've said "the 20x20x20 which Escher and I own" for example


----------

